# ruddy's wife's funneral update



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike I hope you don't mind me posting this so other have the info.

The funeral for Elizabeth Van Gesen Roberts will be held on Thursday, October 25 at 11:00 AM at the Rush Valley Ward Building, 7944 N Smith Ranch Rd, Eagle Mountain, UT. A viewing will be held that morning at 10:00 AM. An additional viewing will be held Wednesday, October 24 from 6:00-8:00 PM at Wing Mortuary, 118 East Main, Lehi, Utah. In lieu of flowers the family is gratefully accepting donations at Wells Fargo under the name Elizabeth Van Gesen Roberts Donation Fund. Thank you all for your expressions of love and support.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good work Spencer. Thanks for posting this. I was wondering if something like this would be posted.


----------



## ruddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank Chris I appreciate all the prayers and love for my family.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I am so very sorry Ruddy, I couldn't even imagine. I wish you and your two children the best. You will be in our prayers.


----------

